# Вячеслав Герасимович Черников



## Sti1 (27 Апр 2014)

Здравствуйте баянисты и аккордеонисты!
наверное каждый кто сталкивался с баяном и не только, и играл множество концертных произведений, не раз сталкивался с произведениями такого гениального, не побоюсь этого слова, композитора Вячеслава Герасимовича Черникова. 
Но загвоздка состоит в том, что о композиторе чрезвычайно мало информации, биографии, фотографий. Я подумал, может быть среди пользователей этого форума кто-то что-то знает и напишет сюда в комментарии? Буду очень признателен. То что знаю я, я так же напишу.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (27 Апр 2014)

Могу только сказать, что в своем реферате о джазе и эстрадной музыке использовал примеры композиций этого автора.


----------



## Sti1 (28 Май 2014)

Не ужели на форуме никто про этого композитора практически ничего не знает?


----------



## MAN (28 Май 2014)

Sti1 писал:


> Неужели на форуме никто про этого композитора практически ничего не знает?


 Про всех прочих композиторов, сочинявших для баяна и аккордеона, если я Вас правильно понимаю, никакого дефицита информации нет? Послушайте, я понимаю, Вы провели целый месяц в томительном ожидании, но что, если Вам начать не с предъявления претензий другим, а с выполнения собственного обещания?

Sti1 писал:


> То что знаю я, я также напишу.


----------



## Sti1 (28 Май 2014)

*MAN*, Дело в том, что я так же про него очень мало знаю) Поэтому написал сюда, что бы хоть что то узнать про него.


----------



## hondaaccord (28 Май 2014)

Действительно классный музыкант- аранжировщик-композитор! Своим творчеством добро продвинул исполнительское разнообразие баянистов. Начинал в Ростове-на-Дону, 1-я фамилия Скотников. Затем перебрался в Воронеж, взял фамилию жены, начал активно сотрудничать со Скляровым (гениальный исполнитель, самородок!), как с 1-м исполнителем своих стильных бисовок-миниатюр.


----------



## Sti1 (28 Май 2014)

*hondaaccord*,
вы знаете, я общался со скляровым, и спрашивал у него про черникова, но он говорит только что напишет про него в мемуарах. А почему он взял фамилию жены? И к стати, от чего он умер?


----------



## hondaaccord (28 Май 2014)

Все болезни от нервов (любви к деньгам), лишь немногие от удовольствия. Полагаю Скотников, звучало в сознании Вячеслава не вполне благозвучно и он посчитал, что милее будет Черников.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (28 Май 2014)

Sti1 писал:


> вы знаете, я общался со скляровым, и спрашивал у него про черникова, но он говорит только что напишет про него в мемуарах. А почему он взял фамилию жены? И к стати, от чего он умер?


Если Вам интересны подробности, Вы можете выйти на сына В. Черникова - Ивана - 
http://vk.com/vaninche
http://www.аранжировщик-иван.рф/ 
У него есть реферат о творчестве отца, выполненный кем-то из Воронежа. Я брал в свое время оттуда биографические данные для своего реферата.


----------



## Sti1 (28 Май 2014)

*hondaaccord*,
А не знаете конкретно от чего он скончался? не сердце? К стати, у Вас нету его фотографий?


----------



## hondaaccord (28 Май 2014)

Вы проницательны! Если не ошибаюсь - инфаркт, за кулисами. Фото нет, только рукописи его первых работ. У меня они оказались раньше, чем у кого либо.


----------



## Sti1 (28 Май 2014)

*hondaaccord*,
А вы бы не могли их мне выслать? Я Вам вышлю фото. Заранее спасибо! моя почта [email protected]


----------



## Labian (28 Май 2014)

Так,к слову,..первыми исполнителями "Старогородской сюиты" было Сыктывкарское трио...,с ними (трио) автор показал (и доказал) своё кредо...


----------



## Sti1 (29 Май 2014)

У меня есть ещё сборник Вячеслава Герасимовича, кому нужно могу выслать.


----------



## grigoriys (29 Май 2014)

если не затруднит, отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected]
еще хотелось бы найти вариант "Джаз-вальса" для трио, давно-давно видел рукопись, но ксероксы тогда только начинали появляться, а переписать от руки не было возможности((


----------



## internetbayan (29 Май 2014)

*Sti1*,
Пожалуйста,вышлите сборник на [email protected] Спасибо большое!


----------



## Sti1 (29 Май 2014)

*grigoriys*,
джаз вальс вообще вещь хорошая, но в каждой рукописи пишут по разному, много ошибок. Не знаю где есть для трио, может симбирск трио уже и до этого добрались? :biggrin: . Джаз вальс есть в этом сборнике, и старогородская сюита для дуэта тоже есть. Выслал.

*internetbayan*,
выслал.


----------



## Vlad81 (29 Май 2014)

Вышлите, пожалуйста, сборник на [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## Sti1 (29 Май 2014)

Vlad81 писал:


> [email protected]


Выслал.

*hondaaccord*,
Так что на счёт рукописей?) Поделитесь?


----------



## hondaaccord (29 Май 2014)

Мне достались; "По муромской", "Ухнем", "Одинокий гармон", "Ковбой" для дуета, затем соло, Джаз-вальс (причём в скверном состоянии, пришлось переписывать "для себя любимого"). 
Да ведь всё это давно не проблема, уже кем только не издано, отксерокопированно, разошлось по рукам, игранно и переигранно! Было 25-ть лет тому назад! Смысл, сейчас все с умным видом на "смурах" сидят.


----------



## Sti1 (29 Май 2014)

*hondaaccord*,
Так у Вас всё же рукописей Вячеслава Герасимовича нет?


----------



## hondaaccord (29 Май 2014)

Есть, уже писал. Переписал только вальс, чтоб глаза не ломать.


----------



## Sti1 (29 Май 2014)

*hondaaccord*,
А вы бы не могли мне их кинуть на мою почту (указал выше) , мне они нужны для реферата, заранее спасибо.


----------



## hondaaccord (30 Май 2014)

Нет, хлопотно заниматься этим, извините. Используйте изданное.


----------



## Sti1 (30 Май 2014)

*hondaaccord*,
А почему хлопотно?


----------

